# 2,5" Festplattengehäuse mit 15mm Einbauhöhe



## hubiflyer1994 (27. April 2012)

*2,5" Festplattengehäuse mit 15mm Einbauhöhe*

Hallo Leute
Ich suche zuzeit ein Festplattengehäuse in das ich meine 2,5" festplatte einbauen kann. Die Festplatte ist ca 15mm dick.

Außerdem sollte das festplattengehäuse USb 3.0 haben. 


mfg alex


----------



## Research (27. April 2012)

*AW: 2,5" Festplattengehäuse mit 15mm Einbauhöhe*

???

Sollte in jedes Gehäuse passen. Oder hat diese keine Montagelöcher??


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. April 2012)

*AW: 2,5" Festplattengehäuse mit 15mm Einbauhöhe*

Denkst du an sowas? RaidSonic Icy Box ; Arctic Cooling Festplattengehäuse


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

*AW: 2,5" Festplattengehäuse mit 15mm Einbauhöhe*

Da sind mir keine passenden Gehäuse bekannt, maximal bis 12,5mm HDD-Höhe. Aber das hilft Dir ja eher weniger weiter


----------



## mattinator (27. April 2012)

*AW: 2,5" Festplattengehäuse mit 15mm Einbauhöhe*

Welche Platte ist es denn ?


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (27. April 2012)

*AW: 2,5" Festplattengehäuse mit 15mm Einbauhöhe*

Ist eine Seagate Freeplay 1000 GB. Und diese hat 15 mm Höhe.

mfg alex


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

*AW: 2,5" Festplattengehäuse mit 15mm Einbauhöhe*

:  Dann passt's


----------



## mickythebeagle (27. April 2012)

*AW: 2,5" Festplattengehäuse mit 15mm Einbauhöhe*

also 14,5 würde damit gehen 
Delock > Produkte > Gehäuse > 42477

aber 15mm


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (27. April 2012)

*AW: 2,5" Festplattengehäuse mit 15mm Einbauhöhe*

Ja hat 14,5mm


mfg alex


----------

